# Black garlic



## menno (Feb 27, 2014)

Is there someone here who Has used black garlic and what did you found of iT?


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 27, 2014)

not bad. molassesee, sweet, earthy. its alright.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 27, 2014)

Crap, I keep forgetting that I have a vacuum pack of black garlic. Any suggested uses? I bought it on a whim.


----------



## pleue (Feb 27, 2014)

My friend and i made a dressing for chicories with black garlic, leek ash, pickled mustard seeds and a few other bits. It's a fun product.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 27, 2014)

That sounds good.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 27, 2014)

And I thought it was only good for warding of African American vampires:laugh:


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 27, 2014)

Made a tarragon black garlic butter for asparagus before. Very tasty


----------



## ncedge (Feb 27, 2014)

Edipis... I love black garlic. Not only is it good for you but it smells and tastes fantastic. Umami in your face.

I like to use it in rubs, sauces, marinades, and even use it on its own as an accent sauce by pureeing it.

If I'm going to use it as a puree, I peel it, toss it in the vita prep. Then, take the peelings and bring them to a simmer in a little water. Buzz the garlic in the vita prep using the infused water to thin to desired consistency. Sometimes if it's not black enough for you, add a touch of squid or cuddle fish ink. 

Recently I've been making black garlic salt where I'll peel the garlic, smear it into a paste, then mix it with kosher salt until I have a "miso paste consistency". From there I crumble it into a sheet tray and put it on top of the oven all day, crumbling it with my fingers every thirty minutes to an hour until it is dry. (you can do this in an oven with the door cracked, at 150 F for an expedited process)
After my garlic crumbles are dry, I push them through a china cap to separate any large clumps from the rest of the product, which should come out consistent in size and individual granules of salt. (I use the bi-product, the clumps, in cures, rubs, sauces, ect)

I also once took this black garlic, "miso paste consistency", and before I did anything with it, I very gently completely covered raw egg yolks with the black garlic salt paste (and a little sugar) and cured them for 6 weeks. The end result was little firm egg yolks with the consistency of an aged gouda. 
Black on the outside and bright yellow on the inside with awesome black garlic flavor. I then used these on a microplane as a garnish... you could probably even shave them into super thin discs like a truffle on a truffle board or mandoline, if you so desired.

Made a "black garlic crumble" where I took dark rye bread and cubed it, toasted it on low to dry it out. Then robo-couped it with a heavy amount of black garlic. I then removed it from the robo, and took it back to the oven to dry it out a bit more... plus toasting it all together to meld all flavors. 
To finish this, remove the black garlic/rye crumble from the oven and put it back into the robo coupe... spinning it again to desired texture while adding salt to taste and a few cubes of cold butter. delicious.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 27, 2014)

I make a killer black garlic and roasted Meyer lemon vinaigrette.

Also, a black garlic, blueberry and wild mushroom marmalade.

Or, a gremolata subbing black garlic.

Also, use when poaching fruits like peaches or nectarines in a liqueur.

Add to any pasta dish...


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 28, 2014)

Black garlic mayo. Done.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 28, 2014)

Black Garlic is a mainstay at the restaurant. It's peeled and buzzed with black garlic oil(made by simmering the peelings in evoo) and used as a rub/marinade on our spinalis steak or our hanger steak. We also do some pan seared brussels sprouts with some of the black garlic puree and some nage, finished by gratining some Sotocenere(black truffle cheese) on top.
Be careful because it will easily burn.
Delicious! 
Mix it with some Miso and some Gochuchang and a little honey........pow!


----------



## cclin (Feb 28, 2014)

I like Black garlic cookie. lite sweetness buttery flavor with hint of salty & garlic....yammy!!


----------



## ncedge (Feb 28, 2014)

cclin said:


> I like Black garlic cookie. lite sweetness buttery flavor with hint of salty & garlic....yammy!!



ohhh. BG cookies... nice one!

Very interesting to think of it being used in sweet instead of savory.


----------



## menno (Feb 28, 2014)

Do you also find the black garlic very hard to Peel. Sometimes i just can't Peel the cloves.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 28, 2014)

menno said:


> Do you also find the black garlic very hard to Peel. Sometimes i just can't Peel the cloves.


Keeping some water handy to dip your fingers in helps out a lot.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 28, 2014)

Texture is soft, like garlic confit almost. Taste is sweet with a slight bitter note. Almost balsamic like.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Feb 28, 2014)

A chef friend of mine keeps a great blog and while he was at Black Butte Ranch he started making his own black garlic. Here is his how too and some results. 
http://adamkapela.com/2012/02/28/dyi-black-garlic/
Enjoy


----------



## apathetic (Feb 28, 2014)

cclin said:


> I like Black garlic cookie. lite sweetness buttery flavor with hint of salty & garlic....yammy!!



Do you have a recipe for this?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 28, 2014)

I just cut the top off and squeeze them all out. I can do 5#'s in ten minutes.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 28, 2014)

brainsausage said:


> Black garlic mayo. Done.



ooooh, I'm almost out of mayo, I'll have to do that!


----------



## cclin (Feb 28, 2014)

apathetic said:


> Do you have a recipe for this?


sorry, no recipe. I got to try Black garlic cookie on my trip to Taiwan a few years back.


----------



## apathetic (Feb 28, 2014)

cclin said:


> sorry, no recipe. I got to try Black garlic cookie on my trip to Taiwan a few years back.



Ah ok thanks! Will look into it


----------



## ChefCosta (Mar 6, 2014)

Black Garlic Chili Paste: Put some red Fresno chilis through a meat grinder with a medium die, add crushed black garlic, rice wine vinegar, fish sauce and lime zest. Spices like coriander seed, coarsely cracked, and ground star anise are nice too. Thicken the juice that it throws with Xanthan if you want to. What you get is spicy, sweet, aromatic and deep.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 6, 2014)

Chef, Very timley recipe. You folks inspired me to grab some black garlic off amazon. Got the already shelled, organic. Looks beautiful. I'm going to give this a go. I don't know where i'm going to get the fresnos, maybe the Asian Market will have them.




ChefCosta said:


> Black Garlic Chili Paste: Put some red Fresno chilis through a meat grinder with a medium die, add crushed black garlic, rice wine vinegar, fish sauce and lime zest. Spices like coriander seed, coarsely cracked, and ground star anise are nice too. Thicken the juice that it throws with Xanthan if you want to. What you get is spicy, sweet, aromatic and deep.


----------



## longhorn (Mar 6, 2014)

I know some of you may find this a strange or gross recipe, but for those of you who have a strong blender and don't find the idea of bread purees too bad:

Cube some pumpernickel bread and put in blender with a few cloves of black garlic. Heat up some cream and/or milk depends on desired texture and then blend all together while liquid is warm. It comes out a light brown and tastes pretty good. We've used the same technique with cornbread and gingersnap cookies before.

Oh and you basically have to keep it hot and it doesn't reheat all that well, I suspect its the gluten?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 10, 2014)

So I got a craving for Deviled Eggs this saturday night after a few drinks. My girls was like, what are you doing in the kitchen at 12:30AM , why making Black Garlic Eggs of course. Made them with crispy garlic, alleppo pepper, pickled onions and you guested it, minced black garlic. Winner!. 

She wasn't impressed. I was though and sometimes thats all that counts.


----------



## BeerChef (Mar 10, 2014)

Just used a ton of black garlic in a sausage emulsified with a stout at the restaurant.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 10, 2014)

Beer Chef, Recipe, saying "used a ton of black garlic in a sausage emulsified with a stout" doesn't really help anyone recreate your recipe. For home cooks, recipes scaled to five pound batches would be most useful. Could you share?


----------



## Sherski (Mar 24, 2014)

I would love to have Pan Con Tomate RUBBED with black garlic, slathered with salty and tangy white anchovy and a smidgen of crumbled ricotta right about now. I'm just thinking of something basic to honour the good flavour of the black garlic


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 24, 2014)

This thread inspired me to get some. Not quite sure if I like it as much as regular garlic but I'm going to experiment with it on some chicken tomorrow.


----------

